# 2013 derby dogs



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

Who has one? Who's your best guess of some of the dogs that will shine this year?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Q1-i got one!

Q2-he isn't very good though.;-)

(note to self; believe in your dog, believe in yourself...repeat...repeat)


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have one that we will break out late summer that could be interesting.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I have one...ages out 8/30.


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be running in the fall if every thing goes good.


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Planning on 2014, my little girl is only 14 weeks.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Greg Sharer should be running B2R Right Turn Clyde again soon. Greg got Clyde on the list with 11 points in his first four trials. Beginners luck? We'll soon find out.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Tim McGarry said:


> Greg Sharer should be running B2R Right Turn Clyde again soon. Greg got Clyde on the list with 23 points in his first four trials. Beginners luck? We'll soon find out.


How do you get 23 points in four trials?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim McGarry said:


> Greg Sharer should be running B2R Right Turn Clyde again soon. Greg got Clyde on the list with 23 points in his first four trials. Beginners luck? We'll soon find out.


I'm guessing that includes a few Double D/Qs?


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> How do you get 23 points in four trials?


Free throws?


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Tim McGarry said:


> Greg Sharer should be running B2R Right Turn Clyde again soon. Greg got Clyde on the list with 23 points in his first four trials. Beginners luck? We'll soon find out.


are you sure? if he won all four it would be twenty.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

i have two, everyone better watch out!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

I have high hopes for mine. Will know more after the winter trip though!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I have one that I plan on running. I wouldn't call her a derby dog yet though. We'll know more after winter boot camp .


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe I found a great up and comer only 5 months now but is doing great. Has good eyes and lots of guts. Video taken a month ago. He is now through force and running all age singles and easy doubles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96QiOvOfumc


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

WBF very nice. 

I have two. One just got through housebreaking. The other is still pissing in the house. But there is potential. Especially since we got a steam mop.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> How do you get 23 points in four trials?


Obamacare math! works everytime.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Got one, Esprit"s Power Play son, if I don't mess him up he'll be ok.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> How do you get 23 points in four trials?


HAHAHA! No its not Obamacare math. Its impossible. Should have read 11 points, not 23. My fingers are too clumbsy on my IPhone at times.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I got one laying around that might get to run some in the fall. She hed had next to no water water work so she may not be much of a dog at all. Time will tell. Got a feeling I'll be coming back for more.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I have one that i will try some derbies with.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> WBF very nice.
> 
> I have two. One just got through housebreaking. The other is still pissing in the house. But there is potential. Especially since we got a steam mop.


It's OK...they don't age out 'til 24 months. Good luck!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

We have a 21 month old and she got a JAM her in her only derby so far. She is looking good. She will be up against three of her litter mates this spring. Should be great fun.

She is out of FC AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns x FC CFC CAFC MNH Taylorlabs Sugar and Spice.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

zeus3925 said:


> We have a 21 month old and she got a JAM her in her only derby so far. She is looking good. She will be up against three of her litter mates this spring. Should be great fun.
> 
> She is out of FC AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns x FC CFC CAFC MNH Taylorlabs Sugar and Spice.



And my dog......he is a bit younger though and does not age out until July.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> And my dog......he is a bit younger though and does not age out until July.


Doesn't look like we'll make it easy on the competition, Mike!  Going to make his debut soon?


----------



## Big Suh (Jul 28, 2011)

I might throw mine in a couple this spring but he might just lay down and take a nap at the line...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

kip said:


> i have two, everyone better watch out!


we have been warned, we will "watch out" on ee and go somewhere else;-)

other than kip's threatening jesture, this is the biggest sandbaggin' deal i ever read!

2013 high point derby list

1)the dog that gets 23 points in four outings

2)kip 1

3)kip 2

4)still up for grabs


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

roseberry said:


> we have been warned, we will "watch out" on ee and go somewhere else;-)
> 
> other than kip's threatening jesture, this is the biggest sandbaggin' deal i ever read!
> 
> ...


thats right! look out, one is hell on sqirrels and the other will run a deer.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

kip said:


> and the other will run a deer.


 Hey I got one of those! I bet mine will run a deer better n yours


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Hey I got one of those! I bet mine will run a deer better n yours



i dont know, mine is pretty fast.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

kip said:


> thats right! look out, one is hell on sqirrels and the other will run a deer.


Not buying it.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

zeus3925 said:


> Doesn't look like we'll make it easy on the competition, Mike!  Going to make his debut soon?


He would have when your's did but I was judging.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

kip said:


> i dont know, mine is pretty fast.


 Yea? WELL, we got bigger deer than you , so mine will run better deer bigger.....


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

The deer runner must be a Treeing Walker, never seen one of those that wouldn't jump a deer. Plott Hound regards


----------



## db (Oct 10, 2003)

rboudet said:


> Not buying it.


In this case Kip is actually telling the truth! Here are our to young ones:







Primrose What I Am "Edie" - Ready for all age squirrel stakes.








Primrose Ain't Wastin Time No More " Brother"- Kip likes to run deer at night!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

that was a great hunt! six in about 30 mins. Brother had been out with Hugh and Joe showing how it was done on *****.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a fairly nice one. I'm strongly considering NOT running her.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a female off of Carolina's Half Moon that just may be my first FT dog. Not quite a yr old yet. Time will tell,may give it a shot late spring early fall.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

There are a couple in our last year's litter that should be pretty strong. Here is one when she was 5 1/2 months old at about 130 yards. She's now 13 months old and pinning 350 yard memory birds on water. Unfortunately I decided to turn on the video on this one after she had pinned the 5 previous marks...she had a nice little (relatively) diciplined hunt on this one. 2 others out of the same litter will be running spring derbies too!
http://youtu.be/gW0_FUGCEB0


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I know of 3 Jake kids that will be hitting Derbys hard this spring. Can't wait to see how they all do!


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I'm picking up a pup this weekend from Frank Purdy that will be my first go at derbies. She is out of FC Drake's Bay Parting Of The Sea..."Moses" and Oldsquaw's Miss Darla...She was 2011's #3 derby dog with 51 points. Excited to see how it goes!


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

I might have 1.......11 months old ...... she's out of Grady.....
like what I see so far...takes a good line and holds its ..........waiting on H2O ...... shooting for May for our first trial


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

This fall Ace may make a debut with me, he is just getting through force fetch before force he was doing 100-150 yard marks with ease hopefully I don't screw him up.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

I got one thats one year old, he is scary good. 
we'll see if JVE thinks he is ready this spring.
Fingers crossed, knock on wood etc, etc.


----------



## Kevin Sheeler (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one for late fall.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> I got one thats one year old, he is scary
> good.
> we'll see if JVE thinks he is ready this spring.
> Fingers crossed, knock on wood etc, etc.


Gregg,
Im probably gonna come down to watch my girl run on the 15th in Lincolnton trial derby and stay the week to train. I bet Reese will be running if not your derby dog! Would be cool to meet up.

Chris


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

i have a 10 week old pup.. shooting for next year


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got a 21 months old with 8 Derby points and a 2 weeks old Meryln pup that just opened his eyes.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Videtto said:


> Gregg,
> Im probably gonna come down to watch my girl run on the 15th in Lincolnton trial derby and stay the week to train. I bet Reese will be running if not your derby dog! Would be cool to meet up.
> 
> Chris


Hey Chris, I'll be there, I am judging the Derby. If you come down, book a room at the Cullar's Inn in Downtown Lincolnton.
Reese, won't be running, its only a Derby and Q. My new boy Sniper, will be in Boston, Ga. with JVE, I doubt they will run this trial.
I will be training that week with Al, we will hook up and break bread.

See ya soon,


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Q1-i got one!
> 
> Q2-his owner/handler isn't very good though.;-)
> 
> (note to self; believe in your dog, believe in yourself...repeat...repeat)


FIFY :razz:


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

If roseberry and claimsadj will let me train with them this summer, I may have a couple to play in the fall. Need some help, boys!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have one who will age out 4/17 looking foreward to the spring derby's.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

RF2 said:


> FIFY :razz:


true: i am not a very good "handler"......i admit it, but i am working on it.

true: i am not a very good "owner" either........i can't seem to keep one of them suckers around past 20 months!

anybody lookin' for a dog?;-)


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I sense sarcasm. Just in case you're serious we get $100 a head per day to day train. We provide the birds and can line up lodging if needed. Please no video cameras or recorders. Pen and paper only. Contact John for available dates please.


RF2 said:


> If roseberry and claimsadj will let me train with them this summer, I may have a couple to play in the fall. Need some help, boys!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

claimsadj said:


> I sense sarcasm. Just in case you're serious we get $100 a head per day to day train. We provide the birds and can line up lodging if needed. Please no video cameras or recorders. Pen and paper only. Contact John for available dates please.


No sarcasm...kudos for the 2 guys in our crew to make the derby list last fall. Both with new pups coming this year. Really looking to do lots of transition setups this summer.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh boy it's getting deep. Just remember to book us well in advance. 


RF2 said:


> No sarcasm...kudos for the 2 guys in our crew to make the derby list last fall. Both with new pups coming this year. Really looking to do lots of transition setups this summer.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

On a serious note it is about time to hit it.


RF2 said:


> No sarcasm...kudos for the 2 guys in our crew to make the derby list last fall. Both with new pups coming this year. Really looking to do lots of transition setups this summer.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i am only running my dog in two derbies. next fall at snowbird and tallokas he will be 23 months.

after reading the other thread i don't want kip and ted to say, "we told you so!";-)


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

RF2 said:


> No sarcasm...kudos for the 2 guys in our crew to make the derby list last fall. Both with new pups coming this year. Really looking to do lots of transition setups this summer.


Allen, are you sure you want to train with an insurance dude and contractor that drives a dog pound truck? 
Just sayin :razz:


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the spring trials; my pup was about the youngest at 2 trials a couple of months ago but we're hopeful for what's ahead between now and October.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

roseberry said:


> i am only running my dog in two derbies. next fall at snowbird and tallokas he will be 23 months.
> 
> after reading the other thread i don't want kip and ted to say, "we told you so!";-)


What happened? will Derby entries fall off the map? 
Just when I'm about to start judging, I knew it was to good to be true!!! ;-)


----------



## Doghim (Jul 16, 2009)

Wish I had one. In the search for a new puppy. Lost my dog just before Christmas. Good Luck


----------

